# Grizzly's Free Online Shop Planner & Layout Tool



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

This could very well be old news to many of you, but since it was news to me I thought I'd share. It's time to rearrange my shop layout, and while browsing for ideas, I stumbled into Grizzly's online shop layout tool. It's free, very intuitive, and really easy to use. You register to use it, plug in your room dimensions, then pick from a vast selection of pics from categorized shop tools and various shop items that you just drag into your room layout....all to scale, and with the ability to easily rotate them at any angle. You can print and email the plans too. I thought it was pretty darn slick, and found it to be very helpful. Pretty generous of Grizzly to offer this IMHO. Thanks Shiraz! :thumbsup:

My new layout is in the pic below. (I modified the format to post it here, and added the titles in Powerpoint to clarify for everyone.). 










P.S: My shop is about 1/2 of a two car garage, so my saw isn't actually butted up against a wall as it may appear....


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a neat little program, thanks for sharing.


----------



## robertstahl (5 mo ago)

took this down in jan 2021 now 18 months later still no replacement.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

robertstahl said:


> took this down in jan 2021 now 18 months later still no replacement.


Welcome to the forum.






Get in Touch – Support Home







support.grizzly.com




Maybe ask Grizzly about it? What size and complexity of shop are you planning?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's an easy way to plan your workshop:








Shop Layout Grid and Tool Templates


Cut out the tool templates and lay them out on this grid to determine possible shop layouts.




www.woodmagazine.com


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Bob Bengal said:


> Maybe ask Grizzly about it?


I contacted Grizzly over a year ago and their response at that time; "The software for that had become outdated. We have no immediate plans bring it back." I suppose that could always change, anything is possible.

The old school method of cutouts and graph paper is crude but still functions. The big drawback is the cutouts assume a "standard" size for every machine.


----------

